# Network Stack (Packet Scheduler) Timer Resolution



## Timecard

Games feel soooo smooooth, let me know what you think or if you see any negative impacts.


----------



## Timecard

So now if your mouse feels a little too slow you can adjust mmcss system responsiveness default 20% to 10%

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Multimedia\SystemProfile\SystemResponsiveness
Default Decimal 20 (e.g. 20%)

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/win32/procthread/multimedia-class-scheduler-service

UPDATE:
It now seems to have a direct relationship to systemresponsiveness, you lower this value and dpc time under 1 microsecond scales equally but not significantly. So you start to trade off some latency but it's consistent.


----------



## x7007

Thanks, Testing it! seems improved the mouse for some reason but I will test it at least for a week


----------



## Timecard

If you used my other change and this one you should notice a good difference in mouse and gameplay, recoil and spread in CS seems influenced positively but that's the only game I play.


----------



## mistan

I dont see the Psched folder in that location
Im on Windows 1909


----------



## Timecard

Should be there, I'm on 1909 pro. Instead of copy paste just follow it manually, the dword itself doesn't exist by default under psched.


----------



## Th3Awak3n1ng

Does it work for Win 8.1? I've checked registry and there is no "Psched" key.


----------



## Timecard

You have to create it, if you're on win pro it can be setup in group policy gpedit.msc


----------



## n1kobg

I use this registry for years in my scripts. I myself disable QoS because when I play, only the game is running, nothing else, maybe Teamspeak but then Im using Dragon or cfoss, these are bandwidth control programs which does the same thing.


----------



## Timecard

n1kobg said:


> I use this registry for years in my scripts.


Nice! I can tell it makes a difference through some dpc measurements but would be cool to capture the difference at some other level to see if it causes more harm than good.



n1kobg said:


> I myself disable QoS because when I play, only the game is running, nothing else, maybe Teamspeak but then Im using Dragon or cfoss, these are bandwidth control programs which does the same thing.


You also using a router that supports fq_codel for bufferbloat? That'll help a TON for latency sensitive apps. I picked up EdgeRouterX for this which sits behind my ISP modem and is relatively cheap and not too hard to setup. My ingame ping/latency is rock solid now.


----------

